# Luna Dude - a non WUS Project Watch



## Uncle_Kraut

A Guy over at the "Vostok Watches" facebook Group is doing a pretty nice Project called "Luna Dude".
I don´t know how to share the Post so sorry for not providing any Pictures.

Here´s a Link to the Group https://www.facebook.com/groups/VostokWatches/


----------



## Straight_time

Private group... :-(


----------



## Uncle_Kraut

Yes, it´s y private Group but worth to join imho.
I just grabbed 2 Pictures from there.


----------



## bingobadgo

Looks great! I would be up for one if these ever come on the market.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## lorroberty

Hi all, another person started the idea in another facebook group (Meranom watches group) and then was picked up by these other person with a design proposal etc.

Seems like a nice idea


----------



## Odessa200

Nice design. But personally I would not want to have Чувак or Dude on the face of my watch. It is one thing to call a watch like that between collectors and another to write it on the dial....


----------



## mariomart

Here's a little amusing tidbit for you.

In Australia the word "Dude" also means a Camel's foreskin ...


----------



## joecool

mariomart said:


> Here's a little amusing tidbit for you.
> 
> In Australia the word "Dude" also means a Camel's foreskin ...


Bactrian or dromedary?


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Here's a little amusing tidbit for you.
> 
> In Australia the word "Dude" also means a Camel's foreskin ...


Perhaps we should do an Australian version.


----------



## tokareva

I like the one with no date but the little space man looks too much like a base jumper to me. The design needs be changed to look more like a cosmonaut.


----------



## Kotsov

Earth instead of the moon would be nice but that would mean another face colour. Black?

Looks lovely though.


----------



## 24h

What about a Vostok "The Dude"?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

In Russian Scuba Dude called "Мужик в пузыре" or "Muzhik in the bubble" "muzhik" is not a "dude" it is rather be translated as a "Man" in the sentence like "Man! Just relax..."


----------



## Odessa200

All is true but I am not for any of these. Not man. Not women. Not dude. Not any of this nonsense. Sorry guys. Is this going to be a watch or a joke? If this is a joke then we can comeup with the most funniest thing to write. Tcedro watches have funny dials with the Pooh and how he gets drunk with the Piglet. Hilarious. Is this what the creators of this project after?


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

We had very nice "Russian Diver" project which I would love to be called "aquanaut". This did not get too much traction here. Watches are fine though. But seriously I am not for another "Amphibia" even with space design.


----------



## tokareva

Would it be possible to make the cosmonaut luminescent? I also agree about no reference to a dude or dudette.


----------



## schnurrp

The "amphibia" as originally created was to be a dive watch with its classic lumed second hand providing proof for the diver with a glance that his watch is working as every proper dive watch should. A dive watch with a sub-dial second hand makes no sense to me. I'm obviously way behind when it comes to the development of the modern Vostoks. Too much going on, in my opinion, with that one.


----------



## Kotsov

It's just a bit of fun.

(If you are googling fun it's a word not an acronym)


----------



## Kotsov

Duplicate


----------



## Arizone

I'm known for liking the iconographic models but this one is weird to me. It looks like they're trying to imitate RE's Baikonur watch with the movement, case, and hands, but it's an unusual choice of theme because of how the space race went.

Edit: I forgot about the newer 170 models with the same combination of parts, which are very close to this project. For whatever that is worth.


----------



## mariomart

Arizone said:


> ..... but it's an unusual choice of theme because of how the space race went.


Not really, didn't you notice how far away the moon is from the Cosmonaut ;-)


----------



## Arizone

mariomart said:


> Not really, didn't you notice how far away the moon is from the Cosmonaut ;-)


Rubbing their faces in it is probably not good sportsmanship.


----------



## detroie

i like the "ny0040 style" dial, instead of defauld factory model.

Will try to get into this project.


----------



## Zany4

The Norwegian project lead changed the dial inscription to be “to the stars” in Russian Cyrillic.

He says he’s got Meranom’s support. GMT 710 with a custom case back and possibly custom hands. Date or no date to be determined. People voted no date, but he’s going to make the decision. He’s trying to get lume on the cosmonaut and moon.

471 people already signed up. :shrug:


----------



## Chascomm

Arizone said:


> it's an unusual choice of theme because of how the space race went.


The first person to walk in open space was also selected to be the first person to walk on the moon. That's why he's looking to the moon. I'm interpreting this watch as a tribute to Alexei Leonov.


----------



## Danilao

Do we really want to dedicate a watch to the only space enterprise that failed to Soviet cosmonauts? 

It seems to me more a luminescent nightmare than a watch :-D


----------



## Zany4

Over 540 signed up for it now. :double shrug:


----------



## detroie

Zany4 said:


> Over 540 signed up for it now. :double shrug:


600 participants joined.


----------



## mariomart

detroie said:


> 600 participants joined.


I wonder how successful he will be in keeping 600 Facebookers engaged for 6 to 12 months, it'll be like rounding up cats.


----------



## Chascomm

mariomart said:


> I wonder how successful he will be in keeping 600 Facebookers engaged for 6 to 12 months, it'll be like rounding up cats.


Project manager:


----------



## sz13

So far so good imo, hope it's a unidirectional bezel.











Kotsov said:


> Perhaps we should do an Australian version.


Luna bloke .


----------



## lvt

Uncle_Kraut said:


> Yes, it´s y private Group but worth to join imho.
> I just grabbed 2 Pictures from there.
> 
> View attachment 15084485
> 
> 
> View attachment 15084487


Love it


----------



## lvt

Kotsov said:


> Perhaps we should do an Australian version.


I thought you don't see the Moon from there?


----------



## Odessa200

lvt said:


> Kotsov said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should do an Australian version.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you don't see the Moon from there?
Click to expand...

This is an allegory watch. Gagarin said 'Poehali' but he was not in the open space as depicted.

Jokes aside: nice looking watch. I am tempted but I figured I finish Sadko project and get the watch before I send my money for a few years someplace else...


----------



## tokareva

When did they change the case and design ? That one in the 710 case actually looks pretty good, I might have signed up for it.


----------



## Kotsov

tokareva said:


> When did they change the case and design ? That one in the 710 case actually looks pretty good, I might have signed up for it.
> 
> View attachment 15109991
> View attachment 15109993


Agree. It's a different watch now.


----------



## tokareva

Kotsov said:


> Agree. It's a different watch now.


I'm not so sure it's actually going to end up looking like the one on top though, something seems out of scale about it, the bezel looks too narrow for one thing. Should be interesting to see what it turns out like.


----------



## OutOfSpec

Well, I'm disappointed that all the Luna Dudes are taken. Perhaps, I can get in on the next Vostok watch, the Tuna Dude...


----------



## Chascomm

OutOfSpec said:


> Well, I'm disappointed that all the Luna Dudes are taken. Perhaps, I can get in on the next Vostok watch, the Tuna Dude...


Maybe they'll do a surf watch Kahuna Dude.


----------



## detroie

tokareva said:


> I'm not so sure it's actually going to end up looking like the one on top though, something seems out of scale about it, the bezel looks too narrow for one thing. Should be interesting to see what it turns out like.


time is running out to get in. Dont miss the chance to register.


----------



## tokareva

detroie said:


> time is running out to get in. Dont miss the chance to register.


I thought they are all taken. I can't afford it anyhow, especially with a potential new compressor project. Thank you though.


----------



## bingobadgo

detroie said:


> time is running out to get in. Dont miss the chance to register.


Sorry if I missed it but how do you register interest?

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## detroie

bingobadgo said:


> Sorry if I missed it but how do you register interest?
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


"The status is: 30 watches will be available for reservation on Friday this week at 8 PM (GMT+1). "

Official group is here


----------



## bingobadgo

Ah. I don't FB. Oh well.

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

latest rendition from the fb group 







Looking good, however, I didn't reserve one as I'm currently trying to not buy anymore watches. Can't wait to see some wrist shots end of year. Congrats on those that picked one up.


----------



## thewatchadude

Is this the right 710 case? I think the one that is currently produced doesn't look exactly this way.


----------



## Sleestax

Added my name to the waiting list, but I have a feeling that I missed the boat on this one.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## borgil

thewatchadude said:


> Is this the right 710 case? I think the one that is currently produced doesn't look exactly this way.


I asked the creator but did not get the answer. However it will be brushed so maybe the new style 710 since it is easier to brush.


----------



## lorroberty

borgil said:


> I asked the creator but did not get the answer. However it will be brushed so maybe the new style 710 since it is easier to brush.


yes, I am participating it. I can say that the project is with a 710 brushed.


----------



## RFollia

Thank you all, just registered. Another one to the list. Best regards and happy weekend


----------



## slava

It looks good but there are so many of these now on the market. I am not sure if it is worth it. Depending on the price point of course


----------



## lorroberty

slava said:


> It looks good but there are so many of these now on the market. I am not sure if it is worth it. Depending on the price point of course


i think it is worth.
I would not be too much a fan having a "dude" on a watch (I do not even have a scuba dude on any dial!) but project is funny and actually something "different". 
If I would end up not using it at all I think would not be a big issue selling it for the price I bought it (do not aim to make money out of Vostok fan!)


----------



## Sleestax

Yup, got my waiting list confirmation email and I have a number approaching 300. Since they are only making something like ~650 of these, I think I am just SOL. 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

It seems to be a cosmodiver now.


----------



## Fergfour

Doesn't do it for me, but I'm wondering, is it so popular because facebook has a wider audience than our little WUS community? Maybe the compressor project will have to migrate over there to get to the 400 minimum..


----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> Doesn't do it for me, but I'm wondering, it because it's on facebook that it's so popular? is our little WUS community a drop in the bucket compared facebook watch groups? Maybe the compressor project will have to migrate over there to get to the 400 minimum..


I've signed up for the Cosmodiver and been allocated 1 piece.

The problem with a Facebook project is that many interested parties are very fickle and I suspect there will be many dropping out over the next 6 months, luckily there are many on the waitlist.

Also it's not so much a project like what would happen on WUS, the project leader of the Cosmodiver has 100% control of creative input and the subscribers play very little part in determining the direction, which is completely opposite to a WUS project.


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> Also it's not so much a project like what would happen on WUS, the project leader of the Cosmodiver has 100% control of creative input and the subscribers play very little part in determining the direction, which is completely opposite to a WUS project.


I'm not commenting on how the final product comes about, just the sheer number of interested participants. 600+ I recall reading, whereas, less than 100 voted yes on the compressor, and that includes 2 other watch forums. I suppose it's possible folks simply aren't voting and we don't have an accurate count. 
Maybe the way to go for future WUS projects that are not meeting the Meranom minimum # is once the design is set, have the forum folks register, then if necessary, pop over to FB to get non-forum people to make up the difference.


----------



## Kotsov

Let’s hope it’s more substantial than the rest of the stuff on Facebook


----------



## sonics

Looks like a good toy watch for my seven years old nephew. 

Gesendet von meinem VOG-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

sonics said:


> Looks like a good toy watch for my seven years old nephew.


Your seven year old nephew must have the arms of a wrestler.

No, seriously; tell us what you really think.


----------



## Odokka

First post! ✨

I am the guy behind the Luna Dude project that originated in one Facebook group a little over a month ago.

Now we are here:

- 680 reservations on the watch - 100% of the planned production. (way over the original plan)
- 308 on the waitlist (and growing)
- 897 active readers on a mail list platform, tracked and analyzed 3 times a week, 0.57 % churn so far
- 1012 engaged members of a closed community on Facebook (and growing), 33800 posts, comments and reactions last 28 days.
- A back office database tracking changes for all future customers, linked to the mail platform.
- A nearly finished design of the watch in under a month, with a fairly steep learning curve ? (thank you for all your advice and help!)

I think we are doing ok.

The plan is to have the watch available for purchasing for all reservation holders before xmas - from Meranom - and hit the target price of 200 USD. Unless covid 19 disrupts the value chain.

Here is the latest visualization & teaser:

http://tiny.cc/vopaqz

(Sorry, on Facebook)

Ole


----------



## Kotsov

Make 931 I say.


----------



## Yamawammer

I have LUNA047. Looking forward to the watch.


----------



## Ketchup time

Any updates on this? I’m no longer on FB and curious on how the watch turned out.


----------



## mariomart

Ketchup time said:


> Any updates on this? I'm no longer on FB and curious on how the watch turned out.


So far the hand set prototype has been shown, however the manufacturer forgot to lume the GMT hand, so that is still being fixed. The watch dial prototype has been shown and that looks great with excellent C3 lume. A bezel prototype has been shown in it's early cardboard stage. The watch band has been produced and shown.


----------



## thewatchadude

If there's any chance to join the project I'm in. Not a realistic wish at this stage I guess... especially since I'm not on FB.


----------



## Ligavesh

I got number 1155 😅


----------



## OCSleeper

Ligavesh said:


> I got number 1155


And I thought #839 was late to the party.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time

Thanks for the update Mariomart! Looks great and keeping true to the original concept.



mariomart said:


> So far the hand set prototype has been shown, however the manufacturer forgot to lume the GMT hand, so that is still being fixed. The watch dial prototype has been shown and that looks great with excellent C3 lume. A bezel prototype has been shown in it's early cardboard stage. The watch band has been produced and shown.
> Thanks Mariomart! Looks like it's coming along nicely and true to the concept.
> View attachment 15721575
> 
> 
> View attachment 15721576
> 
> 
> View attachment 15721577
> 
> 
> View attachment 15721578
> 
> 
> View attachment 15721579


----------



## Zany4

This project just died on the vine. Parts were ordered and Meranom is selling off the bezels and straps now. Dials were also made along with the sets of hands. Seems the factory doesn’t want to produce the project. There wasn’t any explanation. Maybe the pandemic, order quantity too large, quality control issues, misprinted bezel inserts? I had an early number and was going to get one, but oh well… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## ck2k01

Zany4 said:


> This project just died on the vine. Parts were ordered and Meranom is selling off the bezels and straps now. Dials were also made along with the sets of hands. Seems the factory doesn’t want to produce the project. There wasn’t any explanation. Maybe the pandemic, order quantity too large, quality control issues, misprinted bezel inserts? I had an early number and was going to get one, but oh well…


Saw that on the FB page. Bummer it fell through with Vostok.

(No comment on the controversy surrounding Meranom selling the preliminary bezels and straps.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone

Found the word from Meranom:


> A year ago the factory accept the order for assembling this watch under our special order. Now they are refusing to start the assembling telling there is a lack of capacity. If they changed their mind in next few months we provide all the components for assembling.





> because at the moment we don’t think that the watches will ever be assembled.
> The factory is not able to assemble this watch for us.


I suggest reaching out to see if any of you can order a "kit" including all your parts and a movement, or as much as possible, and doing the hard work yourself. This seems to imply all the reserved parts are still secure, and that only the extras are being sold, as has happened with past models after production. We do know the factory is backed up, as the overdue "fat" Compressors haven't released yet, and they also declined entirely the second NVCH-30 project in favor in Oldfox's one before that. Meranom also says that no SEs are in production currently, while in-house Neptunes and other high quality models like the new tank clocks are trickling out instead.


----------



## lorroberty

I would like to hear your opinion on the project; I found it pretty weird that the project was suddenly stopped and communication fell apart.

I would like to know from the more expert if it is a bad omen for "our" WUS projects or it is something that did not feel right regarding the Luna Dude project


----------



## Fergfour

I have no interest in the Dude watch, but I did see some chatter on the RE forum such as "Dmitry said the factory has capacity issues and they are not making ANY special edition watches at the moment." It's possible this is temporary and that capacity will ramp up in the future but who knows? Maybe they have too much of a backlog with the compressor and bronze/Ti 1967's. Or they're sufferring from the "supply chain" issues being mentioned in the news or covid related employee shortage.


----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> I have no interest in the Dude watch, but I did see some chatter on the RE forum such as "Dmitry said the factory has capacity issues and they are not making ANY special edition watches at the moment." It's possible this is temporary and that capacity will ramp up in the future but who knows? Maybe they have too much of a backlog with the compressor and bronze/Ti 1967's. Or they're sufferring from the "supply chain" issues being mentioned in the news or covid related employee shortage.


Dmitry actually stated that not only are the factory not doing any project watches, they have also stopped production of Meranom's SE series of watches (including the 1967 line) and are ONLY producing Vostok mainstream factory models. Essentially Meranom's SE business is on hold for an extended or perhaps permanent period.

Here is a screengrab from a conversation on the Meranom Facebook group.


----------



## Fergfour

Oh well, looks like my watch allowance will be used for non-Vostok purchases for the foreseeable future. That's OK, the watch wish list never seems to end in my case.


----------



## Rista

Looks like an issue between Meranom and the Vostok factory. Sucks if that means no more Meranom SEs. It was really strange to me how they used the exact same design for the new Neptune and made it a standard model.


----------



## Ligavesh

A bit selfish, but hopefully they make the fat compressor - or was that also a Meranom project?


----------



## Kotsov

More funds for Zlatousts if you are a manly man.

You have to admire Oles determination in continuing the project. Most people would have lost the will to live.


----------



## Rista

Though the new direction he's going seems a bit crazy to me. From a cheap Vostok to something closer to $1000? And by an unknown brand with zero name recognition too.


----------



## Kotsov

I get the feeling that the cheap and plentiful days have hit their peak. Not just for Vostoks...


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> I get the feeling that the cheap and plentiful days have hit their peak. Not just for Vostoks...


Just in time - I was planning on buying less watches and selling a lot that I have.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Just in time - I was planning on buying less watches and selling a lot that I have.


Me too, although just the selling part lol. With this supposed halt in production, maybe the SE's will become more collectible...


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Just in time - I was planning on buying less watches and selling a lot that I have.


Put them all into a big lot and I'll give you €250 for them


----------



## Ligavesh

Kotsov said:


> Put them all into a big lot and I'll give you €250 for them


I'll think about the offer...


----------



## stevarad

Luna dude is the victim of new Vostok strategy. Meranom also (komandirskie.com etc).

It is very obvious in last two years they (Vostok) want to have watches similar to SE's and not to leave that money to any other seller. Very risky strategy if not coordinated with partners which builded consumer base. I hope they will not destroy brand or sellers which was very user friendly up today. I understand they want bigger share of price which we are ready to pay, and that at some point sellers (such as Meranom) had vostok in their pocket because of their seller network, but still, this is so risky ant not fair taiste in mouth.





Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Vostok is going to die. That is my prediction. It is poor strategy to kill the main distributor as Meranom was.


----------



## Zany4

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Vostok is going to die. That is my prediction. It is poor strategy to kill the main distributor as Meranom was.


Especially such a trusted seller to the US and Europe. It makes Meranom look bad when in reality he’s being forced to try and make back what he’s already spent on the project parts. Not a good look for anybody. It’s a game of survival in the current pandemic market. I’ve never bought direct from Vostokinc.com due to the long perceived shipping times. Not sure I will, especially when it’s hard to tell which watches are actually in stock.


----------



## ross2187

Had no idea about the Luna Dude project but it checked a lot of the boxes I was looking at, especially in a GMT. Shame it fell out. I picked up the bezel and strap from Meranom, it’ll go well for my new Scuba Dude project.


----------



## Rista

Zany4 said:


> I’ve never bought direct from Vostokinc.com due to the long perceived shipping times. Not sure I will, especially when it’s hard to tell which watches are actually in stock.


Don't know about the US, but shipping from Vostokinc to Europe has been just as fast as Meranom to me. Also their website gets updated decently fast. I've never had a problem with ordering something and then realizing the item is not in stock or something. 

As for Meranom, I don't know. The bezels he's selling are not the actual bezels that were supposed to be used on the watch. He's selling the first, rejected version with misaligned numbers for the full price. He only says that in the comment section. There were also 13 Baikal dials a few days ago for sale which he was never supposed to sell.


----------



## Ligavesh

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Vostok is going to die. That is my prediction. It is poor strategy to kill the main distributor as Meranom was.


I don't know, all they'd need to do is hire better web-designers to improve their site (and get a better name for their site) and then it's business as usual - they sell the same thing as meranom and komandirskie.


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> they sell the same thing as meranom and komandirskie.


Their new version of the Neptune costs more AND is inferior to the Meranom SE one. Then what about the Classica, the 1967 and others which are Meranom exclusives? They probably realized they could make more money as there is a market for special editions but even their new 740s already cost more than what they should IMO. If they're cutting off their resellers it's a risky strategy in the long run for sure.


----------



## stevarad

Rista said:


> Their new version of the Neptune costs more AND is inferior to the Meranom SE one. Then what about the Classica, the 1967 and others which are Meranom exclusives? They probably realized they could make more money as there is a market for special editions but even their new 740s already cost more than what they should IMO. If they're cutting off their resellers it's a risky strategy in the long run for sure.


Yes. Very risky. That's my feeling also. Hope it will be ok at the end, and they will find solution to keep satisfied sellers like meranom, komandirskie etc.

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> Their new version of the Neptune costs more AND is inferior to the Meranom SE one.


And people are still buying it. And they could make their own SEs - they could just make 'modernized' versions of their old watches, or re-issues or whatever and people would buy them. Yes it's risky, but they are the ones with the product - they can make watches - Meranom and Komandirskie can't make anything - well not Vostoks anyway, they could make watches in China and sell them I guess, but they wouldn't be allowed to put the name Vostok on them.


----------



## Ligavesh

The only thing that goes against Vostok is their bad sense for design - see the new tanks, I had to 'modd' it to improve how it looks. The new 900s are also nothing special imo, I have no desire to get them. They badly need better designers. Better they just do modern re-issues of their old watches for now.


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> And people are still buying it.


To be fair we don't know how much they're selling and how many they've made. All I know is that they are all in stock and if they do indeed keep asking more money for an inferior product, it should reflect on sales in the long run. Dmitry made the new 1967 Bronze a bit more expensive and it seems the demand has gone down drastically now that there's also more of them available. 

I hear you on the design and I was surprised how bad the bracelet fit was on the new tank, with both edges of the endlink sticking out.


----------



## Zany4

Ligavesh said:


> The only thing that goes against Vostok is their bad sense for design - see the new tanks...


You mean the maroon and blue 420 case ones? Can you please share a picture of your mod? I put the 720890 on a 2 piece nylon strap, but the free spinning clean bezel is a bit cheap feeling.


----------



## Ligavesh

Zany4 said:


> You mean the maroon and blue 420 case ones? Can you please share a picture of your mod? I put the 720890 on a 2 piece nylon strap, but the free spinning clean bezel is a bit cheap feeling.


The maroon, blue is on it's way:









Vostok Mod - The Revival Part II, The re-revivaling


Long second, got it! I quite enjoy the arrow hour hand it comes with and see it as the "standard" hour hand for a Vostok, all mine have had it, something I would like to continue. Any idea where I can find matte hands to match, or a glossy Vostok hour hand? Thanks! Rafflestime on eBay...




www.watchuseek.com





here"s @Fergfour 's modd of his 24h one:

Vostok Mod - The Revival Part II, The re-revivaling


----------



## Fergfour

Since you mentioned me, here's what my maroon is up to these days:


----------



## Rista

RE SE V project also cancelled now. Apparently Dmitry has said he does not accept orders anymore and probably will not in the future either. It really seems the factory is adamant on doing special, or not so special editions by themselves only.


----------



## finestraweb

It's been a while, but the topic is still relevant, so let me say a few words.
We are missing some pieces for understanding the story, because we have only read the version of one of the two parties involved.
We miss the strongest piece of the meal: the distribution of earnings that was behind the SE watches.
A network of sellers who leave the crumbs to the factory company is of little use, indeed harmful to the factory itself.
The SE deprived the Vostok factory of space and possibility to grow.
So the point to understand is: what was the distribution of earnings?

I also understand the situation of Meranom which is without the greatest source of income, and and then he is cornered, taken by the throat, but what is happening with the Buyalov A67 leads me to think that there was not much collaboration between the two sides.

A cow must be fed to be milked.
But the cow cannot choose.
Others, yes.


----------



## Adrenaline96

It wouldn't surprise me if they cut their partners altogether from the equation and sell the watches themselves on their website. Get an european warehouse and you're set. But this is risky. It either works and the factory benefits, or it fails miserably and the factory dies... I see their online shop has a usable interface, so who knows.


----------



## Deity42

I'm not really into the SEs or these project builds, but re: their partner sellers, which I assume Meranom is a part of: Meranom's website offers multiple language and currency options in-website (independent of using browser tools), and upon checkout offers many different payment options, and particularly for me, several different expedited shipping options. All of this resembles what is considered "standard" for US online shopping. It's just a huge benefit of using Meranom.

I just bought some watches from Technochas, which required an email, etc (which was promptly responded to and payment, etc, went incredibly smoothly, thanks Nikolay!). I'm willing to do all that because I am a collector, did the research on ordering from them, and I understand all of the whathaveyous of a Russian enterprise selling internationally, but on a regular basis with regular consumers, this won't work.

If Vostok can set up an international-friendly webstore, then I'm sure they will be okay. But I don't see them doing anything like this yet.


----------



## Fergfour

Per email I just received, the Luna Dude aka Cosmodiver is going to cost around $930. Obviously hundreds of people will be dropping out considering the initial cost estimate (when it was a Vostok) was $200. I'm only on the list for entertainment at this point, lost interest when it was determined it would not be a Vostok. Speaking of that, it isn't a Russian watch anymore so I'm wondering if this whole thread should be moved somewhere else.


----------



## ross2187

Fergfour said:


> Per email I just received, the Luna Dude aka Cosmodiver is going to cost around $930. Obviously hundreds of people will be dropping out considering the initial cost estimate (when it was a Vostok) was $200.


Is the Luna Dude project up and running again?


----------



## Fergfour

ross2187 said:


> Is the Luna Dude project up and running again?


The went with a different company, Micromilspec. Basically it's not the "Luna Dude" or a Vostok anymore.


----------



## Rista

Fergfour said:


> I'm only on the list for entertainment at this point


So am I. I do feel for the guy, he obviously put some work in the project but I thought it was strange how he recently boasted about only 7 people leaving the list and how "they were probably trolls anyway". As if the majority won't be leaving once they find out the price is closer to $1000 for an unknown brand made in China.


----------



## lorroberty

I abandoned the project; I did not like the commercial twist that got in the campaign months ago (the merchandise?! the adv?!) but I stayed because I liked the Vostok project. Now the watch has become something completely different and without much sense; over a certain cost I do not like gimmicky watches and in any case a watch with "a picture" on the dial is quite gimmicky. Now with import taxes we are speaking of easily 1000€ so for that price you can have a "proper" watch without going for a relatively unknown Norwegian brand.
My guess is that 100 watches will be produced


----------



## mariomart

I suspect that Meranom will eventually try to recoup their losses and sell off the already produced dials and hands, then you could construct your own dude in whatever case takes your fancy, I already have a donor GMT watch waiting in the wings if I decide to take that direction..


----------



## Fergfour

I know Meranom had some bezels for sale, which had defects supposedly, but I didn't think the factory actually produced anything else? My guess is most of the parts are from China.


----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> I know Meranom had some bezels for sale, which had defects supposedly, but I didn't think the factory actually produced anything else? My guess is most of the parts are from China.


All parts are produced and are at Meranom. Only missing movements and cases and assembly, so it would be a perfect DIY project.


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> All parts are produced and are at Meranom. Only missing movements and cases and assembly, so it would be a perfect DIY project.


Perhaps when it was determined the factory wouldn't assemble the items Dmitry returned the parts to the project organizer or the other company.


----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> Perhaps when it was determined the factory wouldn't assemble the items Dmitry returned the parts to the project organizer or the other company.


Not quite how it works. Meranom pays for all the parts and organises for the assembly. Once produced and accepted they cannot be returned. The money is spent, so the only way to recoup the costs is to either complete the watches and sell them, or sell off the parts individually. The project organiser did not "chip in" for any of the costs. As far as I know Meranom are still trying to have the watch completed by the factory, and this may still happen in the future once things have settled and issues sorted, so it's still not a lost cause. If they do get assembled Meranom will just sell them as an SE without the involvement of the original organiser who has dumped their involvement with Meranom. In Russia they don't beat about the bush, if money can be made it will be made, they are not a charity.


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> Not quite how it works. Meranom pays for all the parts and organises for the assembly. Once produced and accepted they cannot be returned. The money is spent, so the only way to recoup the costs is to either complete the watches and sell them, or sell off the parts individually. The project organiser did not "chip in" for any of the costs. As far as I know Meranom are still trying to have the watch completed by the factory, and this may still happen in the future once things have settled and issues sorted, so it's still not a lost cause. If they do get assembled Meranom will just sell them as an SE without the involvement of the original organiser who has dumped their involvement with Meranom. In Russia they don't beat about the bush, if money can be made it will be made, they are not a charity.


Interesting. Guess it's one more thing to add to the "wait to see" list as it relates to Meranom. Speaking of parts, look what showed up today (ordered it mid October):


----------



## ross2187

Fergfour said:


> Interesting. Guess it's one more thing to add to the "wait to see" list as it relates to Meranom. Speaking of parts, look what showed up today (ordered it mid October):


That leaves me hopeful! I ordered that bezel an a few bits from Meranom on 10.31 and have yet to see it... Seems to be hanging out in the Czech Republic, at least at last tracking update, last month...


----------



## SimonCK

I've seen those bezels in the meranom shop and the comments that their is a defect with them, what is the defect, i have stared at the picture and can't see it?


----------



## ck2k01

SimonCK said:


> I've seen those bezels in the meranom shop and the comments that their is a defect with them, what is the defect, i have stared at the picture and can't see it?


I think it was some of the inner and outer number alignments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

If you can't see it blown up in that picture then you definitely won't notice anything in real life 
No complaints from me. No idea what I'm doing with it yet just thought it was fun.


----------



## Kotsov

ck2k01 said:


> I think it was some of the inner and outer number alignments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Look at the 15/18


----------



## SimonCK

Thanks. I was expecting something more obvious, that doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Fergfour

It's far from obvious to my eyes. Here's more of an actual size pic:










By the way, the bezel used for that project has since changed to a 12 hour style so this one becomes a novelty of sorts.


----------



## Fergfour

Meranom says there are 14 of these bezels in stock by the way. $19.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> It's far from obvious to my eyes. Here's more of an actual size pic:
> 
> View attachment 16283335
> 
> 
> By the way, the bezel used for that project has since changed to a 12 hour style so this one becomes a novelty of sorts.


Look at the 12/30


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Look at the 12/30


I can hardly read the small numbers at all from arms length let alone notice if they’re off a millimeter.


----------



## Rista

A milimeter would be a lot, lol. It's not that bad.


----------



## Deity42

Kotsov said:


> Look at the 15/18


Thanks for pointing this out, I was also starring for a long time trying to find it, lol. Now that you point them out it is hard to not look at it.

What an odd defect. But also not terrible, I'd still get one if I was desperate to complete a project.


----------



## Fergfour

Yeah it was just something I threw in with another part order. I looked the other day and I don't seem to have a use for it at the moment. In the bin it goes with all the others.


----------



## lorroberty

I bought myself a bezel and the strap. Someone on Facebook said that parts are going to resurface on Meranom.. would be happy to assemble the watch myself


----------



## Kotsov

lorroberty said:


> I bought myself a bezel and the strap. Someone on Facebook said that parts are going to resurface on Meranom.. would be happy to assemble the watch myself


It would be more Picassodude if I tried that


----------



## Chascomm

Kotsov said:


> It would be more Picassodude if I tried that


Sounds collectable.


----------



## t3tan3k

Frankendude... on the moon


----------



## mariomart

I think another hurdle yet to be accepted by the herd will be the realisation that even in a best case scenario it will still take 24 weeks before these watches will ship, that's July 2022.

I am holding out on a final decision to order until the final release of information, but with the loss of the moon sub-dial, loss of Vostok heritage, loss of "GMT" hand and the enormous price increase my "balance" of decisions is currently weighted more in favour of No.

I still firmly believe that the Meranom parts already produced (dial, hands, bezel, strap) will either become available as a fully formed watch, once the factory sorts out it's issues, or will be made available to purchase separately in the store. If/when this happens this will be the most affordable way to secure the original vision many signed up for.


----------



## t3tan3k

Wow this is weirdly meta now 🤡


----------



## Rista

Eh, this design may have worked in a quirky Vostok but for me not in a $1000 watch with a Royal Oak knockoff case. It doesn't even come with a bracelet and needs to be purchased separately? I wonder how many people will actually buy this.


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> I think another hurdle yet to be accepted by the herd will be the realisation that even in a best case scenario it will still take 24 weeks before these watches will ship, that's July 2022.
> 
> I am holding out on a final decision to order until the final release of information, but with the loss of the moon sub-dial, loss of Vostok heritage, loss of "GMT" hand and the enormous price increase my "balance" of decisions is currently weighted more in favour of No.
> 
> I still firmly believe that the Meranom parts already produced (dial, hands, bezel, strap) will either become available as a fully formed watch, once the factory sorts out it's issues, or will be made available to purchase separately in the store. If/when this happens this will be the most affordable way to secure the original vision many signed up for.
> 
> View attachment 16290786


I think I'm going to do the honourable thing and pull out now. I don't have any love for it.


----------



## Fergfour

Rista said:


> Eh, this design may have worked in a quirky Vostok but for me not in a $1000 watch with a Royal Oak knockoff case. It doesn't even come with a bracelet and needs to be purchased separately? I wonder how many people will actually buy this.


In the next couple of weeks when ordering opens the actual numbers will be known. If all 987 are ordered I'll be surprised.
Some people just can't let go, maybe they feel they've "invested" so many months into it that they need to see it to the end no matter what. It's almost like a Stockholm Syndrome situation on that forum.
But hey, people buy all kinds of watches, I'm sure people question my watch purchase choices too.


----------



## Zany4

No. Just no. Run while you can. Get out. The price is ridiculous and the design no longer has any of the original spirit. The project organizer should have cancelled the project after Vostok pulled the rug out from under Meranom. Shame it ended this way and hopefully Meranom can recoup their losses. The project organizer should have known that something like this might happen. I feel bad for his invested time, but that new design is a monstrosity if not travesty of the original.


----------



## Atlantia

Just a question, if this is a 'Luna dude' and kind of pastiche of the 'Scuba dude', then once it's not a Vostok, or in any way Russian......... What exactly justifies the extremely high price point for collectors of Russian watches?


----------



## Miguel Fazendas

Zany4 said:


> No. Just no. Run while you can. Get out. The price is ridiculous and the design no longer has any of the original spirit. The project organizer should have cancelled the project after Vostok pulled the rug out from under Meranom. Shame it ended this way and hopefully Meranom can recoup their losses. The project organizer should have known that something like this might happen. I feel bad for his invested time, but that new design is a monstrosity if not travesty of the original.


I think the project organizer just sniffed a chance of pocketing a much bigger sum from his profit share with Micromilspec.

(That’s why a single message from Meranom was enough to cancel the whole shebang: that’s not normal.)


----------



## Fergfour

Atlantia said:


> Just a question, if this is a 'Luna dude' and kind of pastiche of the 'Scuba dude', then once it's not a Vostok, or in any way Russian......... What exactly justifies the extremely high price point for collectors of Russian watches?


It’s not “Luna Dude” anymore it’s “Cosmodiver”. I don’t see how it’s a watch for Russian collectors since there’s nothing Russian about it. The high price is because it’s now a Swiss Made watch now amongst other things.


----------



## Atlantia

Fergfour said:


> It’s not “Luna Dude” anymore it’s “Cosmodiver”. I don’t see how it’s a watch for Russian collectors since there’s nothing Russian about it. The high price is because it’s now a Swiss Made watch now amongst other things.


I'm not seeking to antagonise those wanting to buy it, I just don't see what the appeal is, when it started out as a 'scuba dude' pastiche?
Should this now be in the Swiss watches forum?


----------



## Fergfour

Atlantia said:


> I'm not seeking to antagonise those wanting to buy it, I just don't see what the appeal is, when it started out as a 'scuba dude' pastiche?
> Should this now be in the Swiss watches forum?


People who have been involved with it from the beginning are holding onto something, the memory of what it started out as perhaps. 
I asked the same question 40 posts ago as to whether this should be removed from the Russian forum (it should).


----------



## Strela

Fergfour said:


> People who have been involved with it from the beginning are holding onto something, the memory of what it started out as perhaps.
> I asked the same question 40 posts ago as to whether this should be removed from the Russian forum (it should).


Ferg, I think the appeal for this watch remains here in this forum. Or better put, I can’t see its appeal to any other forum as much as here. I will say I was a bit stunned at what the watch has morphed into.


----------



## Fergfour

Strela said:


> Ferg, I think the appeal for this watch remains here in this forum. Or better put, I can’t see its appeal to any other other forum as much as here. I will say I was a bit stunned at what the watch has morphed into.


Sure we in the Russian forum like all kind of watches, Russian or not. It basically has the moon and an astronaut/cosmonaut on the dial so I suppose it would appeal to anyone interested in "space".
Usually when watches aren't made in Russia, don't involve Meranom or the factory, don't have a Russian movements, and don't reference Russia anywhere on the watch, they aren't commonly seen in the Russian forum.


----------



## Chascomm

If this project makes little sense to members of this forum, it will surely make even less sense elsewhere, given that it was originally conceived to appeal to fans of Russian watches.

The essential nature of the project has changed, the shark has been jumped, and still this conversation continues. If all we have left to talk about is how it no longer belongs here, then perhaps we should just stop.


----------



## mariomart

The latest development is that Meranom have just added the dial and hand set to their webstore, but have not yet priced them and showing as "out of stock" which means a release is imminent. 

The original luna dude will live on as a mod available to all Vostok modders.

I wonder how many from the official $1,000 (ish) site will jump ship when an (original) alternative hits the market.









Dial for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver


Dial for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver




meranom.com













Hands for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver


Hands for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver




meranom.com


----------



## headchris78

It should be removed now I was signed up. I was disappointed to say the least. The seeing the price tag. Was with it since the beginning sorry to see it go.

Sent from my DE2118 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> The latest development is that Meranom have just added the dial and hand set to their webstore, but have not yet priced them and showing as "out of stock" which means a release is imminent.
> The original luna dude will live on as a mod available to all Vostok modders.
> I wonder how many from the official $1,000 (ish) site will jump ship when an (original) alternative hits the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dial for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver
> 
> 
> Dial for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver
> 
> 
> Hands for Vostok Movement 2426.02 Cosmodiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meranom.com


Well, I take back what I said about moving this thread now that things are happening at Meranom...


----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> Well, I take back what I said about moving this thread now that things are happening at Meranom...


I personally don't blame Meranom for what has happened, and considering Meranom shelled out all the cash already upfront for the dial/hands/bezel/strap on this project, they are doing what any business would do in trying to recoup their losses.

It will be interesting to see the number of different mods made out of these. I'm intending on doing one of mine as close to the original concept as possible.


----------



## ck2k01

mariomart said:


> I personally don't blame Meranom for what has happened, and considering Meranom shelled out all the cash already upfront for the dial/hands/bezel/strap on this project, they are doing what any business would do in trying to recoup their losses.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the number of different mods made out of these. I'm intending on doing one of mine as close to the original concept as possible.


Thanks for the heads up. 

I grabbed the bezel when first made available. 

I’ll keep an eye out for the drop of the dial and handset too. 

I might as well grab the strap while I’m at it. 






Search - Cosmodiver







meranom.com





Regrettable that assembly fell through as originally conceived for folks. But as parts are made available, I’m glad for the opportunity to scoop up the scraps and do a build myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

What I don't understand is if you can take the parts and make one why couldn't Meranom or Ole without the factory?

Is it just the availability of the movements and cases?


----------



## Kotsov

Someone make me one


----------



## Fergfour

Dial and hands are now available for purchase. Get ‘em while they’re hot…


----------



## Ligavesh

Got em - just one of each for one set, out of solidarity - if I screw something up....


----------



## mariomart

Grabbed 2 dials and 3 hand sets, plus a couple of donor watches for the movements, with UPS shipping.

And now the wait.


----------



## ck2k01

Ditto: grabbed dial, hands, and strap (already have the bezel). 

Also grabbed a Neptune 960762 for the 2426.02 movement from Meranom, a black date wheel from Vostok-Watches24, and a spare 710 case from an eBay seller.

So planning to stick to the original design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

Also grabbed a set and also a Neptune 960762 although I'm not sure if there will be issues with fitting the hands, even if Dmitry says it should fit. Recently I tried to fit regular hands onto a 960759 and they wouldn't fit. Apparently just like certain SE models, the 960759 has different pinion size. Hopefully the 960762 movement is compatible with Cosmodiver handset.


----------



## ross2187

I'm exited to hear how you guys do with the 960762. It doesn't seem like there's a clear cut easy option to this.. I want to say the best donor out there is the 170863, but good luck finding one.

Either way, I have my bezel and strap already, and dial and hands are on order. Got some time to figure out a donor.


----------



## Deity42

Glad to see a quasi-happy ending to this. I have enough projects going on myself, but will be interested to see how everyone puts them together.


----------



## dutchassasin

grabbed a couple of parts, its for the "when i have time" pile


----------



## Kotsov

It'll be a rare watch when finished


----------



## MattBrace

Kotsov said:


> Someone make me one


If you can get the parts, I will assemble it for you.

Cheers...


----------



## Kotsov

MattBrace said:


> If you can get the parts, I will assemble it for you.
> 
> Cheers...


Ordered. Thank you so much


----------



## Kotsov

Was the caseback ever completed?


----------



## Kotsov

My head hurts. I don't think I've ever ordered something so quickly...


----------



## Fergfour

The project plan was for 987 watches. I’m not saying Meranom has 987 of each part but I bet he has hundreds. How “rare” it will end up being remains to be seen. I wouldn’t be surprised if someone buys dozens of them and either flips the parts for a profit or or sells assembled watches on fleabay at 400 a pop.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> The project plan was for 987 watches. I’m not saying Meranom has 987 of each part but I bet he has hundreds. How “rare” it will end up being remains to be seen. I wouldn’t be surprised if someone buys dozens of them and either flips the parts for a profit or or sells assembled watches on fleabay at 400 a pop.


You need to take into account the 900 that mariomart has just bought...


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> Also grabbed a set and also a Neptune 960762 although I'm not sure if there will be issues with fitting the hands, even if Dmitry says it should fit. Recently I tried to fit regular hands onto a 960759 and they wouldn't fit. Apparently just like certain SE models, the 960759 has different pinion size. Hopefully the 960762 movement is compatible with Cosmodiver handset.


Well at worst the 960762 is a nice enough watch on itself.


----------



## Fergfour

Ligavesh said:


> Well at worst the 960762 is a nice enough watch on itself.


The small seconds hand will definitely fit. Fingers crossed the rest do also.


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> Was the caseback ever completed?


No, it only ever got to the designed stage, not produced.



Kotsov said:


> You need to take into account the 900 that mariomart has just bought...


I wish 🤪 I only bought enough parts to make two watches, which is one more than I had reserved.



Fergfour said:


> The project plan was for 987 watches. I’m not saying Meranom has 987 of each part but I bet he has hundreds. How “rare” it will end up being remains to be seen. I wouldn’t be surprised if someone buys dozens of them and either flips the parts for a profit or or sells assembled watches on fleabay at 400 a pop.


I'm pretty certain that Marina Salakhova will have that covered, I've noticed that when Meranom sells off project dials she has then assembled and for sale pretty quickly.


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> I'm pretty certain that Marina Salakhova will have that covered, I've noticed that when Meranom sells off project dials she has then assembled and for sale pretty quickly.


Marina posted in the "resistance" group that she does not have the necessary movement everyone's scrambling for.


----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> Marina posted in the "resistance" group that she does not have the necessary movement everyone's scrambling for.


There's a Resistance Group!!!


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> There's a Resistance Group!!!


Well, it was the “Orphans”, i.e., those that Ole kicked out or left when Meranom was out of the picture. I guess whoever created that group thought it sounded too meek lol.


----------



## lorroberty

…and the DIY project should stay in this forum as it with Russian parts..


I would like hear if anybody has some opinion or some real insight regarding the whole question.
I think it is evident there has been some issue between Vostok and its dealers, resulting in
Vostok not assembling private projects anymore and have some resistance in allowing the authorized dealers selling branded parts. For this project though it seems that all the parts were already purchased (or at least a good number of them). I know there is the issue of movements, but most of us are taking some donor watch.
I cannot believe that Dimitry couldn’t have someone else assembling the watches. Did such solution come to Dimitry or Ole (the initiator of the project) mind?!
I feel the whole story is missing a chapter, or at least a few pages


----------



## mariomart

lorroberty said:


> …and the DIY project should stay in this forum as it with Russian parts..
> 
> 
> I would like hear if anybody has some opinion or some real insight regarding the whole question.
> I think it is evident there has been some issue between Vostok and its dealers, resulting in
> Vostok not assembling private projects anymore and have some resistance in allowing the authorized dealers selling branded parts. For this project though it seems that all the parts were already purchased (or at least a good number of them). I know there is the issue of movements, but most of us are taking some donor watch.
> I cannot believe that Dimitry couldn’t have someone else assembling the watches. Did such solution come to Dimitry or Ole (the initiator of the project) mind?!
> I feel the whole story is missing a chapter, or at least a few pages


The greatest stumbling block in this whole saga is the lack of 2426.02 Vostok movements in which the whole project revolved around.

The Chistopol factory has seeming decided to not sell these movements separately to watches, for whatever reason, and as such it has made it almost impossible to assemble them using anything other than the Vostok factory, as I don't think anyone has stockpiled these particular 2426.02 movements.

I am pretty certain that all of this is Covid-19 related as the factory is probably running under reduced staffing levels and possibly suffering from downstream supply issues. They are probably concentrating on their own production models for this reason, as there is possibly very little profit to be made in producing for others.

Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## lorroberty

mariomart said:


> The greatest stumbling block in this whole saga is the lack of 2426.02 Vostok movements in which the whole project revolved around.
> 
> The Chistopol factory has seeming decided to not sell these movements separately to watches, for whatever reason, and as such it has made it almost impossible to assemble them using anything other than the Vostok factory, as I don't think anyone has stockpiled these particular 2426.02 movements.
> 
> I am pretty certain that all of this is Covid-19 related as the factory is probably running under reduced staffing levels and possibly suffering from downstream supply issues. They are probably concentrating on their own production models for this reason, as there is possibly very little profit to be made in producing for others.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.


...still I think a lot of the 2000 people that were in list for the watch would have been fine in paying 250$ or 300$ (a HUGE 25% to 50% increase in price) and have the watch assembled by Dmitry on whatever case he could find as donor. I really think Ole was more than fine switching to a different project entirely.


----------



## Rista

It's probably not that simple. I don't think he can assemble watches by himself and still have Vostok logo on it. Plus, even if they went the donor route, watches with 2426.02 movement cost more than regular Amphibias plus they still need the 710 case as well. It would cost more than $300 and most people would give up.


----------



## Fergfour

Rista said:


> It's probably not that simple. I don't think he can assemble watches by himself and still have Vostok logo on it. Plus, even if they went the donor route, watches with 2426.02 movement cost more than regular Amphibias plus they still need the 710 case as well. It would cost more than $300 and most people would give up.


I don't know, from reading the responses since the fallout (switch to Micromilspec) most people would have been fine paying more than the original estimated $200 something. More so than changing everything about the watch and paying $930 that's for sure. 
For all we know the project owner didnt try very hard to work out a solution. Maybe he felt that he wanted more $ and worked out a deal with a company in his country. 
P.S. the 960761 and 760762 can be had for about $110 on vostokinc.


----------



## Rista

I think Titanium 1967s are a similar story. Dmitry claims everything is ready except for the movement. Cheapest watch from Vostok Inc with 2416b is like $45. Dmitry can probably get them even cheaper. If it was that simple I think we would see 1967 Frankensteins rather than all parts going to waste. He probably can't release watches with Vostok logo if the factory is refusing to assemble them.


----------



## ross2187

Fergfour said:


> P.S. the 960761 and 760762 can be had for about $110 on vostokinc.


Is there an english version of this website? I'm just blindly clicking all over it, and the though of entering credit card info makes me nervous


----------



## Rista

On desktop site, yes. Although it's not much more than Google translate but it works.


----------



## Fergfour

ross2187 said:


> Is there an english version of this website? I'm just blindly clicking all over it, and the though of entering credit card info makes me nervous


You could try soviet.market instead.


----------



## bearwithwatch

ross2187 said:


> Is there an english version of this website? I'm just blindly clicking all over it, and the though of entering credit card info makes me nervous


I have a separate card to do online shopping with enough money for transaction in the account for that card. Yes, it is a hurdle but security comes with a cost


----------



## Kotsov

The lunadude was going to have a 710 case?


----------



## Kotsov

I think it would look good in a 090 brushed case but I'm struggling to find any new cases available


----------



## Fergfour

At one point over the past 2 years the thinking was that it'd use a 710. To me the case number isn't as important as the dial, hands, and bezel. If you want to use the strap you need a case that has 22mm lugs though.
Maybe the member who said he'll make the watch for you will also hook you up with a case?
I'm admittedly a bit nervous. I haven't changed hands in a while and only removed a dial once or twice.


----------



## Fergfour

Well, now I just need to find some time to give this a go, also decide what case to use if not this one. I'm staying with the white date and probably using the Gagarin caseback.


----------



## Odessa200

Fergfour said:


> Well, now I just need to find some time to give this a go, also decide what case to use if not this one. I'm staying with the white date and probably using the Gagarin caseback.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16310823


I am a bit lost with all the copyright and ownerships. If there is a big issue with NVCh-30 having Vostok on the dial…. Then how come this watch is Ok?


----------



## Fergfour

Odessa200 said:


> I am a bit lost with all the copyright and ownerships. If there is a big issue with NVCh-30 having Vostok on the dial…. Then how come this watch is Ok?


Because it’s not a watch, it’s just parts that the factory made or approved someone to make. After the parts were made, “something” happened and the factory could not/would not assemble the watches. Maybe it’s related to a shortage with the movement, the planned 710 case, covid, or a combination of things.


----------



## lorroberty

question: does anybody have suggestions about where to buy a black date wheel with number at 3 / 4:30 ?


----------



## Kotsov

I'm interested in this. I was presuming there were two types of printing. One for a date wheel on the right and one for the left.

I was hoping that the datewheel for the 2416 was the same as a standard basic amphibia so I could cannabalise one of my least favourite units...


----------



## mariomart

I've actually seen listings on other sites that describe only 2 variants of the black date wheel, that being one for "date at 6" and one for "date at 3 and 4/5".

Could it be that the printing of these "date at 3 and 4/5" is slightly misaligned for the "4/5" and are a "good enough" fit that not many would notice?

Does anyone have one so they can compare alignment?


----------



## ck2k01

Received my Cosmodiver parts and loaner 960762 from Meranom yesterday too.

I’ve got a spare black date wheel floating around here somewhere.

Still waiting on a spare 710 case from the bay, though, which I’ll probably try my hand at brushing first, so this project will get punted to after the holidays for me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart

I decided to try to answer my own question.

I've added a date window to an old dial, it's slightly larger than the regular date window (I'm ham-fisted) but it does show that a regular "date at 3" calendar disk is pretty much aligned to the 4/5 position as well. I do have a spare black date at 3 so I'm hoping it will be fine.


----------



## Fergfour




----------



## mariomart

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 16311938
> View attachment 16311939


Nice  

Was this done using a donor movement from the 960 GMT? Any issue fitting the hands or was it a straight and easy instal?

Cheers


----------



## Fergfour

mariomart said:


> Nice
> Was this done using a donor movement from the 960 GMT? Any issue fitting the hands or was it a straight and easy instal?
> Cheers


I used a 960762, is there another option?
I've changed hands/dials just a handful of times over the years. That being said I didn't have much trouble. The hardest part for me was the seconds hand because it's so tiny and it took a while to get it seated evenly.

Update: I just noticed that the donor 960762 comes with a tiny silver cap that covers the center hands mounting. It isn't required if you don't want it but I like it so I popped it on.


----------



## Rista

mariomart said:


> I've actually seen listings on other sites that describe only 2 variants of the black date wheel, that being one for "date at 6" and one for "date at 3 and 4/5".
> 
> Could it be that the printing of these "date at 3 and 4/5" is slightly misaligned for the "4/5" and are a "good enough" fit that not many would notice?
> 
> Does anyone have one so they can compare alignment?


I added a dial with date window at 3h to a movement that originally came with 4/5 date and it wasn't aligned. At first I didn't know why but I asked Dmitry and he said datewheels were different.


----------



## Ligavesh

Nice... Ole and the rest of his loyalists are pissed - what does he want exactly? He changed the design, his watch is gonna have a totally different look. Given his price, he should look on this watch as a poor homage to his 1000$ Frankestein with the "good lume", "better movement", "higher quality" and whatnot...

As for me, I'm probably gonna have a friend assemble it for me when the parts arrive, I wouldn't dare screw something up - given my level of experience.


----------



## Rista

On the one hand, I understand why he's pissed off, it's his design. On the other, he did not pay a cent apparently, it was all Meranom. It wasn't realistic for them to throw the parts away and now he's trashing Vostok and bigging up the quality of that microbrand, whatever it's called. Which is funny considering just a few weeks ago these very parts were supposed to end up in this great thing that people had waited so long for and now apparently it's junk.


----------



## Ligavesh

Rista said:


> On the one hand, I understand why he's pissed off, it's his design. On the other, he did not pay a cent apparently, it was all Meranom. It wasn't realistic for them to throw the parts away and now he's trashing Vostok and bigging up the quality of that microbrand, whatever it's called. Which is funny considering just a few weeks ago these very parts were supposed to end up in this great thing that people had waited so long for and now apparently it's junk.


Also, changing the design to a lifeless central second hand one and losing the small second hand in the illuminated Moon - not to mention the weird shape of the case, losing the GMT function (on a cosmonaut's watch) - is somehow a drastic 'improvement' of the design now.... HOW? Why didn't he just get a Chinese manufacturarer make him a movement with an off-second hand (I imagine the Swiss ones would make the watch even more expensive than the 1000$ he's now asking for).


----------



## ck2k01

Fergfour said:


> [/ATTACH type="full"]16311938[/ATTACH][/ATTACH type="full"]16311939[/ATTACH]


Nice!

Congrats on the first build in the thread Looks  

Enjoy ‍ 



Fergfour said:


> I used a 960762, is there another option?
> I've changed hands/dials just a handful of times over the years. That being said I didn't have much trouble. The hardest part for me was the seconds hand because it's so tiny and it took a while to get it seated evenly.
> 
> Update: I just noticed that the donor 960762 comes with a tiny silver cap that covers the center hands mounting. It isn't required if you don't want it but I like it so I popped it on.
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16312109[/ATTACH]


 for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> View attachment 16311938
> View attachment 16311939


You bugger. I was going to put mine in a 090


----------



## Kotsov

Ligavesh said:


> Also, changing the design to a lifeless central second hand one and losing the small second hand in the illuminated Moon - not to mention the weird shape of the case, losing the GMT function (on a cosmonaut's watch) - is somehow a drastic 'improvement' of the design now.... HOW? Why didn't he just get a Chinese manufacturarer make him a movement with an off-second hand (I imagine the Swiss ones would make the watch even more expensive than the 1000$ he's now asking for).



It's strange watch world that we all inhabit and enjoy that's why...


----------



## dutchassasin

mariomart said:


> I've actually seen listings on other sites that describe only 2 variants of the black date wheel, that being one for "date at 6" and one for "date at 3 and 4/5".
> 
> Could it be that the printing of these "date at 3 and 4/5" is slightly misaligned for the "4/5" and are a "good enough" fit that not many would notice?
> 
> Does anyone have one so they can compare alignment?


Meranom sells 3 type of date wheels, 3 - 4.5 - 6. While the date wheel at 3 will work for a 4.5 dial its slightly off. But still inside the date window! Good enough if you ask me.


----------



## Kotsov

Kotsov said:


> I think it would look good in a 090 brushed case but I'm struggling to find any new cases available



Aaargh. Rookie mistake


----------



## Kotsov

This is interesting as a thread. Let's see what we can pull back from the ashes for Oles project. He did more than I could ever do.


----------



## ck2k01

salakhovamarina on IG posted the first shots I’ve seen of the mod using the 710 case.

E.g.,




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

Ligavesh said:


> Also, changing the design to a lifeless central second hand one and losing the small second hand in the illuminated Moon - not to mention the weird shape of the case, losing the GMT function (on a cosmonaut's watch) - is somehow a drastic 'improvement' of the design now.... HOW? Why didn't he just get a Chinese manufacturarer make him a movement with an off-second hand (I imagine the Swiss ones would make the watch even more expensive than the 1000$ he's now asking for).


He's now selling all his Vostok watches because apparently he is "bored with the Mickey Mouse factor of Vostok". Lollll, the salt is real. I'm actually super impressed that there are people still interested in his new watch, although when the time comes to actually pay things might be different. If he sells 100 of them I'm still impressed.


----------



## Kotsov

Rista said:


> He's now selling all his Vostok watches because apparently he is "bored with the Mickey Mouse factor of Vostok". Lollll, the salt is real. I'm actually super impressed that there are people still interested in his new watch, although when the time comes to actually pay things might be different. If he sells 100 of them I'm still impressed.


Time for a cheeky offer?


----------



## Rista

Kotsov said:


> Time for a cheeky offer?


Well, one of the watches he's selling has the 2426.02 movement. One could make a certain mod out of it


----------



## Fergfour

I'm wondering what the overall WUS community would think of the currently planned watch that Micromilspec will make? Will they think it's an overpriced joke or will it be well received? 

P.S. I already know how Vostok's are often viewed outside of the Russian forum


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> I'm wondering what the overall WUS community would think of the currently planned watch that Micromilspec will make? Will they think it's an overpriced joke or will it be well received?
> 
> P.S. I already know how Vostok's are often viewed outside of the Russian forum


Without the GMT function (or at least without Vostok's 'quasi' GMT function), without the small second hand in the moon, it literally becomes an (overpriced) silly Micky Mouse watch - Sellita or no Sellita. Why would someone pay 1000$ for something like that is beyond me. Hell, off the top off my head I could name 20-30 watches I'd much rather pay that much money for (if I wanted to) than that bs.


----------



## Kotsov

Rista said:


> Well, one of the watches he's selling has the 2426.02 movement. One could make a certain mod out of it


Do you have a link?

If I get it it'll be an irony special...


----------



## t3tan3k

Can somebody please repost some of this juicy cringe from FB? I'm curious but not enough to make an account...


----------



## Rista

Kotsov said:


> Do you have a link?
> 
> If I get it it'll be an irony special...





https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=242467290&fbclid=IwAR0eZvCMcpRSh565YI2_R2re7qDLtr5qfYms9uZf_66pmxhuc795sm_mk9k



Not exactly cheap, although the 'Blyatman' is kinda rare these days.


----------



## t3tan3k

Lol I’ve never heard it called that )


----------



## Zany4

Ole is crazy and bitter. Had no idea of the world he was getting into. 😆 Selling off his collection is sour grapes.


----------



## ross2187

Zany4 said:


> Ole is crazy and bitter. Had no idea of the world he was getting into. 😆 Selling off his collection is sour grapes.


It’s turned into a really ugly pissing match on facebook. People are claiming its “unethical” to buy the Vostok parts from merenom. ugh _facepalm_


----------



## t3tan3k

Screencaps?


----------



## Ligavesh

t3tan3k said:


> Lol I’ve never heard it called that )
















Zany4 said:


> Ole is crazy and bitter. Had no idea of the world he was getting into. 😆 Selling off his collection is sour grapes.





ross2187 said:


> It’s turned into a really ugly pissing match on facebook. People are claiming its “unethical” to buy the Vostok parts from merenom. ugh _facepalm_


It's great entertainment drama in these cold days


----------



## Ligavesh

t3tan3k said:


> Screenshots?


I have problems with the internet at home (excavator nearby cut the cable off, ugh), I'll see if I can capture some of the magic though.


----------



## Fergfour

t3tan3k said:


> Screencaps?


It’s really not that riveting. Some people blame Meranom for screwing over the project organizer, that they will never buy from Meranom again blah blah. How can Meranom sell these parts, it’s so unethical, etc. Others say the Meranom parts look bad and that the micromilspec thing is way better. 
In a nutshell people waited 2 years thinking they were getting a $200 Vostok, now they’re getting a bland, expensive, new brand and they’ll have to wait until next Summer to get it. They have nothing else to do but complain and get all flustered when people post pics of someone’s self-assembled Dude.
I admit, it was entertaining for a while, as well as the group who is trying to assemble their own with Meranom parts, but for me FB is not where I want to hang out. At this point I’m just curious how many people are going to buy the $900 watch, and we’ll know that in Jan I think. I’m also curious how many of the Vostok Dude watches end up being made.


----------



## ross2187

Fergfour said:


> I’m also curious how many of the Vostok Dude watches end up being made.


Like myself a lot of people have purchase the Meranom parts, which are easy to get along with a case. Hell, I know people have purchase 4 sets of the parts - and wearing egg on their faces for it. I'll tell ya it's almost impossible to source a movement to build this thing let alone 4 of em. Rumor on FB is that there may be a new batch of movments / Neptune donor's in the new year. But that came from a FB Luna Dude Resistance group post, so who knows. _fingers crossed_


----------



## Atlantia

I have to say congratulations to those who are building their own watches from the meranom parts.
What's been shown so far looks great and is surely the only way to keep the goal of the original project alive.
Well done to those who have and are waiting to build their watches.
It seems that some of you are going to have a frustrating wait for a movement, but I'm sure a supply _*will*_ be found.


----------



## Ligavesh

Fergfour said:


> At this point I’m just curious how many people are going to buy the $900 watch, and we’ll know that in Jan I think.


Yeah that would be interesting to see, just how many suckers are there - I doubt more than 200, if that. As for the 'Meranom' Luna Dude, I suppose all will be made, i.e. as many parts Meranom sells - eventually, when everyone finds a movement - that is if Marina Salakhova doesn't snatch them all first.

I also just like seeing Ole's fanboys foam at their mouths - you just know they are jealous they don't have the Luna Dude and that makes them even more angry over Meranom's self-made watches - which are actually the originally designed watch everyone liked - but now they like that bs of Micromilspec version better - talk about sour grapes.


----------



## Rista

Well, here's mine, with black date and all. The dial is nicer IRL than I was expecting. Wish I could say the same for the strap.


----------



## Perhp

Hello!
First post on this forum. Never tried modding a watch before, but I really like this "kit".
I have a Amphibian SE 090B41 with the 2426.12 movement, will all the parts fit this watch?
I understand the only difference between the 2426.12 and the 2426.02 is that the date wheel parts have been removed, does anyone know exactly what parts are removed and maybe where to order them?


----------



## Perhp

If not, is there any of the watches available without the GMT function that I can buy from meranom now?


----------



## harshsoni

Hello, I am new here, and also to the watch world. I was looking for dial options for Komandirskie 650539 which houses 2426.12 movement, when I found the whole cosmodiver project. Does anyone know if it would be possible to make a cosmodiver build with 2426.12 movement? I am not opposed to leaving the date window blank (or covering with something) as long as hands and dial fit.

Any help would be appreciated, and happy new year!


----------



## mariomart

Finally completed my Luna Dude Cosmodiver. Put it in a 710 case with radial brushing. Also got some of the Dude gang together for a shot.




















Vostok GMT Scuba Dude 170862, Vostok Luna Dude Cosmodiver 710???, Vostok Mars Dude 420SH01-22, Vostok Scuba Dude SE 710B40S, Vostok Scuba Dude 710059.


----------



## Kotsov

]


mariomart said:


> Finally completed my Luna Dude Cosmodiver. Put it in a 710 case with radial brushing. Also got some of the Dude gang together for a shot.
> 
> View attachment 16332836
> 
> 
> View attachment 16332837
> 
> 
> 
> Vostok GMT Scuba Dude 170862, Vostok Luna Dude Cosmodiver 710???, Vostok Mars Dude 420SH01-22, Vostok Scuba Dude SE 710B40S, Vostok Scuba Dude 710059.



I'd never seen the mars dude before.

And now I want one...


----------



## mariomart

Kotsov said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I'd never seen the mars dude before.
> 
> And now I want one...


Unfortunately they were a limited edition of 10 pieces, they are extremely rare to find.


----------



## Kotsov

mariomart said:


> Unfortunately they were a limited edition of 10 pieces, they are extremely rare to find.


You must have a couple of spares


----------



## ck2k01

mariomart said:


> Finally completed my Luna Dude Cosmodiver. Put it in a 710 case with radial brushing. Also got some of the Dude gang together for a shot.
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16332836[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full"]16332837[/ATTACH]
> 
> Vostok GMT Scuba Dude 170862, Vostok Luna Dude Cosmodiver 710???, Vostok Mars Dude 420SH01-22, Vostok Scuba Dude SE 710B40S, Vostok Scuba Dude 710059.


Looks 🔥

I've got all my parts in, but I need to find the time for assembly, including to brush my polished 710 case as a first step.

I haven't brush an entire case in a while, and so I'm thinking of practicing on a spare case before proceeding to the 710.

If anyone has any tips beyond taping off and careful top-down, single-direction-stroke circular brushing with a Scotch-Brite pad, I'm all ears. 

Short of popping out the crystal first (I hate crystal pressing and so I try to avoid it when I can), I've heard that the following may yield decent results: (1) taping off the crystal, (2) cutting a hole in a Scotch-Brite pad about the size of the crystal, and (3) spinning the case around pressed down against the Scotch-Brite pad.

But again, I'm all ears for other suggestions.

--

And concurred: that's a killer Dude collection 🙌


----------



## Rista

The current 710 case is hard to brush and get good results IMO. Because there is a flat surface around the bezel, brushing lines would not go parallel to the case with circular brushing. This is why even the factory brushed 710s have a slightly different case so that circular brushing is possible.


----------



## ck2k01

Rista said:


> The current 710 case is hard to brush and get good results IMO. Because there is a flat surface around the bezel, brushing lines would not go parallel to the case with circular brushing. This is why even the factory brushed 710s have a slightly different case so that circular brushing is possible.


Thanks for the heads up 👊


----------



## t3tan3k

Regarding brushing - I personally had luck attaching the case to a drill. Like a wooden cylinder with a metal pin in it, where the wooden portion snugly fits into the caseback opening (and could be glued there) and the pin is chucked up into the drill.


----------



## ck2k01

t3tan3k said:


> Regarding brushing - I personally had luck attaching the case to a drill. Like a wooden cylinder with a metal pin in it, where the wooden portion snugly fits into the caseback opening (and could be glued there) and the pin is chucked up into the drill.


Thanks as well.

💪 approach. I think I've seen at least one video of it/something similar. So a helpful reminder re: options.


----------



## Watchman217

harshsoni said:


> Hello, I am new here, and also to the watch world. I was looking for dial options for Komandirskie 650539 which houses 2426.12 movement, when I found the whole cosmodiver project. Does anyone know if it would be possible to make a cosmodiver build with 2426.12 movement? I am not opposed to leaving the date window blank (or covering with something) as long as hands and dial fit.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and happy new year!


I guess you could give it a try, i was actually supposed to try the same as the 960762 is out of stock everywhere. Guess we were a bit late to the party eh?


----------



## Kotsov

Just arrived.


----------



## Rista

harshsoni said:


> Hello, I am new here, and also to the watch world. I was looking for dial options for Komandirskie 650539 which houses 2426.12 movement, when I found the whole cosmodiver project. Does anyone know if it would be possible to make a cosmodiver build with 2426.12 movement? I am not opposed to leaving the date window blank (or covering with something) as long as hands and dial fit.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, and happy new year!


I have not tried this but it is possible you would have a problem with the minute hand being too loose. For some reason non russian made hands in SE models and certain regular models like 960 Neptunes have a different pinion size for the minute hand.


----------



## Kotsov

I'm presuming the Reef amfibia 080 model would be a suitable donor too?


----------



## Utva_56

@harshsoni
It will fit , only will be without date wheel.









Pictorial view explains difference between 2426.02 and 2426.12


----------



## Kotsov

Utva_56 said:


> @harshsoni
> It will fit , only will be without date wheel.
> View attachment 16344980
> 
> 
> Pictorial view explains difference between 2426.02 and 2426.12


Mine has a date wheel so should be OK?


----------



## fetasigma

Waiting on my donor neptune to come in, have all the other parts. Was disappointed that the project fell through but not surprised with the pandemic. Never would get the new version, as the only reason I likes it in the first place was that it was a vostok, but I was so high on the waitlist I never would have gotten the original release anyway

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista

Kotsov said:


> Mine has a date wheel so should be OK?


What's the donor watch? 

Found this pic:










Like I suspected, minute hand does not fit on the 650539 Komandirskie movement.


----------



## Fergfour

Video of Luna Dude :


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Video of Luna Dude :


Is that you?


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Is that you?


nope


----------



## fugit cronos

Hi, finally I´m going to play a little with the luna dude. Already I have designed the crown and caseback. Shortly I will share it here.


----------



## Fergfour

fugit cronos said:


> Hi, finally I´m going to play a little with the luna dude. Already I have designed the crown and caseback. Shortly I will share it here.


I'll be your first customer


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> I'll be your first customer


And me, as per...


----------



## Fergfour

We'll be overloaded with casebacks it seems. Vostok Watches 24 has plans to make one, Meranom as well.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> We'll be overloaded with casebacks it seems. Vostok Watches 24 has plans to make one, Meranom as well.


But the dials etc are out of stock now.


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> But the dials etc are out of stock now.


Not sure what that has to do with people wanting a Luna Dude caseback?

Many who have already made their Luna Dude may want a Luna Dude caseback.

Others bought the Meranom parts (and a movement) and have yet to assemble the watch. They may also want a caseback.

Even those that have everything needed except the movement may want the caseback, although who knows how long they may be waiting.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Not sure what that has to do with people wanting a Luna Dude caseback?
> 
> Many who have already made their Luna Dude may want a Luna Dude caseback.
> 
> Others bought the Meranom parts (and a movement) and have yet to assemble the watch. They may also want a caseback.
> 
> Even those that have everything needed except the movement may want the caseback, although who knows how long they may be waiting.



OK


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> OK


Your comment “But the dials etc are out of stock now.” made it sound like you needed an explanation. Whatevs.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> Your comment “But the dials etc are out of stock now.” made it sound like you needed an explanation. Whatevs.


No it was just a general point that the phoenix Lunadude could only be a limited market. And they sold out quickly. I don't think anywhere near the 900+ combinations of dial, hands and bezel were available. Especially as the bezels were faulted. 

Be interesting to know the numbers though...


----------



## Fergfour

I too doubt that 987 of each part were sold/made. I wonder if more will appear for sale someday or if this is it?
To your point, how does one decide how many casebacks to make? Maybe the manufacturer requires a minimum or something. Either way it seems like it would be a niche product. It wouldn’t make much sense to use a Luna Dude caseback on a non-Luna Dude watch, but I suppose some would, as a Gagarin caseback alternative.


----------



## Ligavesh

I have all the parts and no idea how to assemble/disassemble the watch. Might give it to a modder friend to do it, or just wait till my rent when I'll have the time to learn it; a 4:30 black date wheel might also be available on Meranom till then...


----------



## Kotsov

Yum


----------



## vladg

If anyone interested to sell dial, hands and bezel fell free PM me.


----------



## Ligavesh

vladg said:


> If anyone interested to sell dial, hands and bezel fell free PM me.


If I give up on trying to assemble it myself (or more likely have a modder assemble it for me) I may sell it, I'm still thinking to be honest... though that would mean buying from Marina Salakhova... Also, I don't have a black 4:30 date wheel, so I may just give in and pay for it, and just sell what I have.


----------



## vladg

Ligavesh said:


> If I give up on trying to assemble it myself (or more likely have a modder assemble it for me) I may sell it, I'm still thinking to be honest... though that would mean buying from Marina Salakhova... Also, I don't have a black 4:30 date wheel, so I may just give in and pay for it, and just sell what I have.


Once you decide to quite, I hope will be still interested in the project )))
Anyway pls PM me if you will want to sale.


----------



## Ligavesh

vladg said:


> Once you decide to quite, I hope will be still interested in the project )))
> Anyway pls PM me if you will want to sale.


Still thinking, we'll see, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## cgrad

Slightly off-topic: Would the Luna Dude minute and hour hands also fit on a 2414 or 2416 movement?

Not that I would want to do that, though. My real question is whether 2414/2416 hands would fit on my 650539 GMT. I haven't seen any GMT mods with custom hands (except swapping from other GMTs), so I wonder if anyone in this threads knows more or has even tried it. (Feel free to call me lazy for not trying it myself 😇)


----------



## dutchassasin

cgrad said:


> Slightly off-topic: Would the Luna Dude minute and hour hands also fit on a 2414 or 2416 movement?
> 
> Not that I would want to do that, though. My real question is whether 2414/2416 hands would fit on my 650539 GMT. I haven't seen any GMT mods with custom hands (except swapping from other GMTs), so I wonder if anyone in this threads knows more or has even tried it. (Feel free to call me lazy for not trying it myself 😇)


I presume a 650 gmt can be modded with aftermarket hands. Its just the luna dude minute hand doesnt fit on standard movements. SE with non standard hands have a different size minute pinion.


----------



## Watchman217

So... finally after months of searching I finally was able to pickup a unused Vostok 960762 in Singapore!!! Now waiting for the parts from Meranom to arrive!


----------



## mariomart

I asked Meranom if they had sold all the stock of Cosmodiver dials and the response I received was, "Hello. It will be in stock next week". So the adventure continues


----------



## Kotsov

Woohoo


----------



## beef_supreme

My build is finally complete. I was able to do everything myself except the hands, took those to a local shop to get them set because I didn't trust myself to not break anything or lose another seconds hand (so the neptune silver hand is here and honestly I like that one better anyways).


----------



## Axelrod

beef_supreme said:


> My build is finally complete. I was able to do everything myself except the hands, took those to a local shop to get them set because I didn't trust myself to not break anything or lose another seconds hand (so the neptune silver hand is here and honestly I like that one better anyways).
> 
> View attachment 16359818
> 
> View attachment 16359819
> 
> View attachment 16359822
> 
> View attachment 16359821
> 
> View attachment 16359820
> 
> View attachment 16359825
> 
> View attachment 16359828
> 
> View attachment 16359826
> 
> View attachment 16359823
> 
> View attachment 16359833
> 
> View attachment 16359827
> 
> View attachment 16359824
> 
> View attachment 16359831
> 
> View attachment 16359830
> 
> View attachment 16359832
> 
> View attachment 16359834
> 
> View attachment 16359829


Well done - nice work


----------



## Watchman217

beef_supreme said:


> My build is finally complete. I was able to do everything myself except the hands, took those to a local shop to get them set because I didn't trust myself to not break anything or lose another seconds hand (so the neptune silver hand is here and honestly I like that one better anyways).
> 
> View attachment 16359818
> 
> View attachment 16359819
> 
> View attachment 16359822
> 
> View attachment 16359821
> 
> View attachment 16359820
> 
> View attachment 16359825
> 
> View attachment 16359828
> 
> View attachment 16359826
> 
> View attachment 16359823
> 
> View attachment 16359833
> 
> View attachment 16359827
> 
> View attachment 16359824
> 
> View attachment 16359831
> 
> View attachment 16359830
> 
> View attachment 16359832
> 
> View attachment 16359834
> 
> View attachment 16359829


Heyy I came across your post on Reddit, the watch looks amazing, that lume is excellent!


----------



## Fergfour

Decided against the little silver centercap on the hands? It would look good with the seconds hand.


----------



## gyorkosn

Watchman217 said:


> So... finally after months of searching I finally was able to pickup a unused Vostok 960762 in Singapore!!! Now waiting for the parts from Meranom to arrive!
> View attachment 16357626
> 
> View attachment 16357625
> 
> View attachment 16357624


Hello! Can you tell me where you managed to order from Singapore?


----------



## harshsoni

Rista said:


> What's the donor watch?
> 
> Found this pic:
> 
> View attachment 16345754
> 
> 
> Like I suspected, minute hand does not fit on the 650539 Komandirskie movement.


Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## harshsoni

Rista said:


> I have not tried this but it is possible you would have a problem with the minute hand being too loose. For some reason non russian made hands in SE models and certain regular models like 960 Neptunes have a different pinion size for the minute hand.


You are right! I’d rather wait and get the intended movement.


----------



## harshsoni

Utva_56 said:


> @harshsoni
> It will fit , only will be without date wheel.
> View attachment 16344980
> 
> 
> Pictorial view explains difference between 2426.02 and 2426.12


Thanks for your help! Seems like the minute hand is a problem too.


----------



## mariomart

Finally got around to doing a video of my Luna Dude


----------



## Watchman217

gyorkosn said:


> Hello! Can you tell me where you managed to order from Singapore?


I found a guy selling the watch on Carousell (which is basically like OLX for Singapore) was unable to find it on webstores at all


----------



## Utva_56

Ref. using 2426.12 movement for luna dude project
Interesting you tube video: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4BCOxW5XBctbRVYGwV2wLg
Using 2426.12 movement. Seems that minute hand is ok fit.


----------



## gyorkosn

Watchman217 said:


> I found a guy selling the watch on Carousell (which is basically like OLX for Singapore) was unable to find it on webstores at all


Okay thank you Congratulations. I ordered from the meranom the first day the dial, bezel, and the hands, and i have been looking for a donor watch ever since.


----------



## Watchman217

gyorkosn said:


> Okay thank you Congratulations. I ordered from the meranom the first day the dial, bezel, and the hands, and i have been looking for a donor watch ever since.


Thanks dude, hope you get one soon!


----------



## Fergfour

A Luna Dude being fought over on EB. Currently at $530 (not including shipping cost).

Another listing for $899 or best offer. 

Listing for a dial for $75.


----------



## Kotsov

Fergfour said:


> A Luna Dude being fought over on EB. Currently at $530 (not including shipping cost).
> 
> Another listing for $899 or best offer.
> 
> Listing for a dial for $75.


Any of them yours?


----------



## Fergfour

Kotsov said:


> Any of them yours?


Not yet, maybe if we start getting over $1000 lol. I do have a spare bezel/dial/hand set. I was planning on making another at some point if I can ever get a movement.


----------



## ck2k01

Oy. I love me some Vostok, but I'm somewhat sad to see some models riding the "watches are currently very 'in'" wave on the secondary market. I appreciate inflation, but it's always a touch disappointing when heretofore niche, crazy value-prop stuff "catches on," and the secondary market/LE price hikes becomes apparent.

Anyway, I still need to build my Luna Dude 🙃


----------



## Deity42

I'd be highly amused if they saw how well all the parts are selling and they made them regular production.


----------



## dutchassasin

2416.02 made from left over parts and a gmt version by using a 2426.12 converted to .02 by means of adding a date complication.


----------



## Kotsov

dutchassasin said:


> 2416.02 made from left over parts and a gmt version by using a 2426.12 converted to .02 by means of adding a date complication.
> 
> View attachment 16384866


Nice.

I think I'd have been tempted to put the black date wheel in the GMT though.


----------



## dutchassasin

Kotsov said:


> Nice.
> 
> I think I'd have been tempted to put the black date wheel in the GMT though.


The white wheel is good for the 4.5 position. the black one is for 3 o clock date, so its slightly off.


----------



## Ligavesh

dutchassasin said:


> the black one is for 3 o clock date, so its slightly off.


If you apply Poljot 3133 standards, it's perfectly centered


----------



## harshsoni

dutchassasin said:


> 2416.02 made from left over parts and a gmt version by using a 2426.12 converted to .02 by means of adding a date complication.
> 
> View attachment 16384866


Great! Is there a guide I can follow on how to convert a 2426.12 to 2426.02 ? Previously, there were some posts about how the cosmodiver minute hand wouldn’t fit on 2426.12, so how to fix that? I have never modded a movement before, but would love to try it. I have a 650 case with 2426.12 just like the right one in the picture. Thanks for your help!


----------



## dutchassasin

harshsoni said:


> Great! Is there a guide I can follow on how to convert a 2426.12 to 2426.02 ? Previously, there were some posts about how the cosmodiver minute hand wouldn’t fit on 2426.12, so how to fix that? I have never modded a movement before, but would love to try it. I have a 650 case with 2426.12 just like the right one in the picture. Thanks for your help!


if you dont have experience tinkering with movements i wouldnt advise doing it yourself. All the date parts swap over, the hard thing is to transplant the pivot point. Keep in mind old 2416b parts dont swap over as the size of the cam (shell) part is different.

\Check out the luna dude resistance facebook group for information/


----------



## Rista

On a bracelet.


----------



## Kotsov

Rista said:


> View attachment 16390782
> 
> 
> On a bracelet.


Lovely.

Have you noticed the gap between the 9 and 10 pip is quite a bit less than between 10 and 11. Mine are the same.

Quite a few of the pips are out which you notice from the GMT hand.

I'm not sure these dials aren't pre production prototypes with errors like the bezel.


----------



## Rista

I just checked mine all around and alignment is fairly decent. No worse than say the Pripyat. I'd say probably not pre production prototypes but who knows with Dmitry.


----------



## gyorkosn

Luna, and Scuba  It's finally done! Couple with his brother. It was a difficult birth, but it came together  They will still get a nice strap and Luna will have a back cover if it becomes available. Still very new. I'm looking now and I'm glad.  The donor watch is 170863.


----------



## Kotsov

gyorkosn said:


> Luna, and Scuba  It's finally done! Couple with his brother. It was a difficult birth, but it came together  They will still get a nice strap and Luna will have a back cover if it becomes available. Still very new. I'm looking now and I'm glad.  The donor watch is 170863.
> View attachment 16412061



You sacrificed a Batman.

Respect.


----------



## laughinggnome

Another one... But in a brushed 420 case, just to be different.


----------



## yukiyu99

Here's my version -

1. Donor watch (960762; donated 2426.02 movement, Signed "B" crown, small seconds hand, and the little "cap" in the center of the main hands) 

2. "Gagarin" Caseback Vostok Watch Amphibia Cosmounavt Caseback

3. 090 Matte Case Корпус 090 для часов Восток купить с бесплатной доставкой


----------



## Kotsov

The parts listings seem to have been taken off Meranom. I thought things were usually left on and just marked as out of stock?


----------



## Utva_56

Got set of parts. Movement out of reach at the moment.


----------



## Bandido

Does anyone fed with this mode and intend to sell the set? Maybe some spare or extra set?
Bezel+dial+hands?


----------



## Watchman217

80% done, just need to install the dial, hands, new blue anodised movement ring and blued screws. Though I think even with the Neptune dial it does look good.


----------



## svetoslav

So happy I had the chance to buy one whole watch from Meranom  so impatient to receive it.
It arrived  love it


----------

